
Ask HN: Do you realize how unapproachable your community is? - emblem21
Hi.<p>When I was growing up, hacking was advertised as something anyone could do if they had the willpower and focus to learn how machines worked.<p>Now we live in a world where the new generation is flooded with &quot;consumer-friendly&quot; tech and they have no interest in exploring the underlying principles that make it work.  If anything, they&#x27;re only interested in tech because it&#x27;s literally entry-level activity to middle class incomes.<p>I don&#x27;t blame the new generation for this because they literally don&#x27;t know any better.  I blame Apple for making computers a consumer trend.  No one in the new generation dares to hack their own phone because it might ruin their social media clout.<p>Anyways, just letting you know that your fixation on the infinite details of the amazing will not propagate to the new generation.  HackerNews has zero generational outreach.  Our memes die with us.
======
corecoder
Proof?

